# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Mr. Tree's Platinum Green Neon Tetra

## benny

Hi guys,

Tried shooting this today and somehow, it does not look green at all to me.





But it certainly looks platinum.

Cheers,

----------


## juggler

Wow - nice!
Is the common name for this the false neon tetra or green tetra?

----------


## benny

Not quite sure about that KF. But I do know that it's call the green neon tetra. From a certain angle it certainly has a greenish neon strip.

Here are the normal ones for comparison...





Cheers,

----------


## yorky

Wow.. nice little tetras.
As usual, the photography is par excellence.
Can it go into my new tank?
I want to collect new/rarer tetras in there too!

----------


## kuching

looks like blue striped tetra.

Another beauty that i never seen before!

It seems that S'pore is the best place to see corydoras &amp; tetra.

----------


## leroyfong

my green neon has shown red portion below the tail area. does it grow out of it as they become bigger/older? or is there some other ways to fade away the red portion.... i am feeding only frozen blood worms.

regards,

----------

